# Relative Visa (Spouse)



## Maggs254 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello everyone its my first time here.

I just wanted to find out normally how long will it take for a Spouse Visa to be adjudicated, I know on the VFS website it says it says 8-10 weeks but is there anyone our there who managed to get it sooner?

I am married to a SA Citizen.

Thank you


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Greetings,

My husband also applied for Relative's visa. I am a PR older. It's been 6 weeks now and call centre agent says it is undergoing processing at head office and adjudication as not started. For 6 weeks now!!!!!!

Anyone with such experience?

Thanks,


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

Fortune07 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My husband also applied for Relative's visa. I am a PR older. It's been 6 weeks now and call centre agent says it is undergoing processing at head office and adjudication as not started. For 6 weeks now!!!!!!
> 
> ...


In the SA Visa Forum Group on Facebook, people there are saying that it is taking an average of 3 months for TRV relative to come out. So hang in there. All the best


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Maggs254 said:


> Hello everyone its my first time here.
> 
> I just wanted to find out normally how long will it take for a Spouse Visa to be adjudicated, I know on the VFS website it says it says 8-10 weeks but is there anyone our there who managed to get it sooner?
> 
> ...


2-4 months is normal these days


----------



## Maggs254 (Sep 9, 2019)

terryZW said:


> 2-4 months is normal these days


thanks :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

I obtained my Relatives permit in 8 weeks... I applied from the VFS office in London. 

Best of luck with your visa!


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

My husband finally collected his visa on the 28th of November 2019. So it took 3 months to be finalized


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Fortune07 said:


> My husband finally collected his visa on the 28th of November 2019. So it took 3 months to be finalized


Congrats... Will he also be applying for an endorsement to work?

I'm trying to get that sorted now.... What a mission.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

ray_mbchb said:


> Congrats... Will he also be applying for an endorsement to work?
> 
> I'm trying to get that sorted now.... What a mission.


He is contemplating to apply for critical skills instead.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Fortune07 said:


> He is contemplating to apply for critical skills instead.


I was also thinking the exact same thing.... But I hear the CSV takes alot longer and is alot more expensive?! 

However I assume with the CSV we have more freedom?


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

ray_mbchb said:


> I was also thinking the exact same thing.... But I hear the CSV takes alot longer and is alot more expensive?!
> 
> However I assume with the CSV we have more freedom?


You are right about all you said.

We are thinking more abt PR if he uses his relative visa and apply for PR as dependent on me...it's gonna take abt 2 yrs? But wth critical skills we all know just a couple of months. I think overall waiting time for critical skills n PR based on critical skills is better than that of endorsement n PR as a dependent on me.
So we will try to squeeze here and there for the money.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Fortune07 said:


> You are right about all you said.
> 
> We are thinking more abt PR if he uses his relative visa and apply for PR as dependent on me...it's gonna take abt 2 yrs? But wth critical skills we all know just a couple of months. I think overall waiting time for critical skills n PR based on critical skills is better than that of endorsement n PR as a dependent on me.
> So we will try to squeeze here and there for the money.


That's so true... Now I'm regretting applying via the spousal route!

I have already put thru my PRP application, do you know if I can resubmit another one when i have my CSV? :confused2: That would be rather cheeky...


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

ray_mbchb said:


> That's so true... Now I'm regretting applying via the spousal route!
> 
> I have already put thru my PRP application, do you know if I can resubmit another one when i have my CSV? :confused2: That would be rather cheeky...


No, I don't think you can pit in two PR applications. Well do not fret, things work differently with every application, ur PR might still come out earlier than 2 yrs.


----------

